# Big Squaw, Maine, 8/1/11



## billski (Aug 2, 2011)

So a quick pit stop to see what's up with this much-discussed area.  I'll let the pictures tell most of the story






There was a small cable across the entrance.





















I never realized there was an upper and lower mountain area.  Ostensibly there is a hotel at the upper area.  That's where the vandalism occupied.  I didn't get up there, thinking it was only the hotel.  Guess I should learn to read!









































  No clue what this is.  It's not the counterweights.  It appears to have been build in-place.

So here's the story behind the story from a local.  One of the lumber companies gave this land to the State of Maine to be used for recreational purposes.  At some point later, the state sold this area to the current property owner with a covenant that requires that property be used for skiing.   It is also strongly suspected that the owner is quite stretched  and his financial viability is in question.  This jibs with the offer he made to lease the land to Greenville for $1/year.  Some of this information comes from unverifiable sources, but apparently the property records have been reviewed and confirm the sales agreements.


----------



## billski (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2011)

The lodge looks to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the photos and the recon mission. It's a shame that that resort is going to waste. Looks like the trails are well-maintained. Prime skinning territory if we can sort out access problems (i.e., skirting private property to get to public skiable land).


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 3, 2011)

So sad.  Such great potential.


----------



## billski (Aug 3, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> The lodge looks to be in pretty good shape.



That's the lower lodge, which apparently was the only area / lodge being used at the end.   The vandalism apparently occurred at the upper lodge/hotel (no swimming pool at the lower lodge.)


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 3, 2011)

billski said:


> That's the lower lodge, which apparently was the only area / lodge being used at the end.   The vandalism apparently occurred at the upper lodge/hotel (no swimming pool at the lower lodge.)



Nice photos billski.  What the heck else were you doing up there? 

What do you think will become of the 4S's? I'd love to get another pair.


----------



## millerm277 (Aug 3, 2011)

Some context from my knowledge:

Upper chairlift had a grip failure in ~2004, it needed work/repairs to be reopened....which were never done.

The owner also owns/owned a airline that got it's one of it's licenses to fly revoked in 2007 and killed 20 people because of bad maintenance in 2005.

I'm going to guess that probably hurt his finances further, even if it was his fault. (And still doesn't explain how they can't manage to operate the lower area that should be profitable).


----------



## billski (Aug 3, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Nice photos billski.  What the heck else were you doing up there?



I spent a week at a remote Sporting Camp 30 miles from Greenville.  A ton of hiking and mountain biking.  No motorized anything.  Two hours of generator power per day.  No cell, radio, TV, internet,  left the iPod at home.  We were surrounded by wildlife.  Up close and personal with moose several times every day.  It was heaven on earth.  I'd be happy to write a TR, but not sure if it would be of interest or fit with the discussion.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 3, 2011)

^ Feel free to post a TR. Would love to see photos of that part of ME.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 3, 2011)

Bill : great report ,as we've all come to expect  from our own AZ roving reporter on all things  re: retro skiing venues . Would be very interested in reading a TR  on YOUR  Simplification Camp Week  in the BIG WOODS >


----------



## Glenn (Aug 3, 2011)

Cool report Bill. It's too bad someone can't swoop in, buy it and get it running again. Looks like it's in fairly good shape.


----------



## billski (Aug 3, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> . Would be very interested in reading a TR  on YOUR  Simplification Camp Week  in the BIG WOODS >



Here's your sign :beer:


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2011)

billski said:


> Here's your sign :beer:



Killer report. Makes me yearn for getting away from the cube.


----------



## Morwax (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the great TR Billski. It is such a shame to see a place with such potential rot away like that. Looks like a decent sized hill with views of the lake etc.. Lets all chip in and buy the place, :beer:


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Aug 16, 2011)

Morwax said:


> Thanks for the great TR Billski. It is such a shame to see a place with such potential rot away like that. Looks like a decent sized hill with views of the lake etc.. Lets all chip in and buy the place, :beer:



Unless it's to Plum Creek for way more than it's worth, I doubt he will sell it to anyone.  Of course, with all his legal problems, high insurance costs, taxes, etc maybe the government and litigators can bleed him dry with an end result of him having to sell it.  I had heard people have offered him a fair market value and he declined...this could be just more of the rumor mill.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 22, 2011)

Billski, as usual your reports capture the spirit of the area.  This is a most interesting photo shoot and an interesting perspective.

Wish these ski resorts were still in operation.


----------



## billski (Sep 8, 2011)

Trekchick said:


> Billski, as usual your reports capture the spirit of the area.  This is a most interesting photo shoot and an interesting perspective.
> 
> Wish these ski resorts were still in operation.



Thanks for the thoughtful words TK!


----------



## dms63 (Sep 18, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> Some context from my knowledge:
> 
> Upper chairlift had a grip failure in ~2004, it needed work/repairs to be reopened....which were never done.
> 
> ...



The started to make repairs (sheave trains etc) to the upper lift a few summers ago.  As they got up the mountain they discovered significant deterioration in the tower footings.  Game over on repairs.  :-(


----------



## billski (Sep 21, 2011)

*County won’t plow road to Big Squaw Mountain resort this year*

“No ski resort, no economic impact, and in my mind, no need to expend public funds to plow a road that leads essentially to a defunct ski resort”  Commission Chairman Tom Lizotte said at a meeting.

Should Confalone decide to reopen the facility, the commissioners said they would willing to revisit the matter, but they would want some guarantee in writing. The request would have to be made before budget deliberations so the funds could be restored.


Telephone calls made to Confalone for comment after Tuesday’s meeting were not returned.

Lizotte said the ski resort was not operated last winter and there was no public activity there whatsoever.


If Confalone decided to plow it himself, he would need county approval.

source: Bangor Daily News 
Posted Sept. 20, 2011, at 7:30 p.m


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 21, 2011)

billski said:


> “No ski resort, no economic impact, and in my mind, no need to expend public funds to plow a road that leads essentially to a defunct ski resort”  Commission Chairman Tom Lizotte said at a meeting.
> 
> Should Confalone decide to reopen the facility, the commissioners said they would willing to revisit the matter, but they would want some guarantee in writing. The request would have to be made before budget deliberations so the funds could be restored.
> 
> ...



Don't blame them. Hopefully the guy gives in a some point and sells or loses it somehow. And hopefully it's not too late to salvage the ski area.


----------

